# How to maximize Facebook. When do I post my client's pic on my fb page?



## HassanChop (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to posting pics on my photography Facebook page. I just recently started a page and back filled it with pictures. 

What process do you guys use?

After taking the pictures do you post a few on your FB page and tag the client before sending them the actual pics?

Do you tag them and then send them a disk?

My package includes web optimized which in the contract states they can only post watermarked images online and hi-res with rights to print.

I'm trying to figure out the best process to maximize Facebook for my business.

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm very social-media unsavvy, but IMO posting to a client's personal facebook page is inappropriate, both from a social and from a business point of view.


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm sorry to be a negative nellie about this, but since when is your client's privacy subject to your gaining popularity on social media?  

What is written into your contract?  

If the contract that your client signed clearly states that you may use the photos to promote yourself on Facebook, then go for it.  If not, then I suggest that you don't post any photos unless and until you get written permission from your client.  

A business relationship is not the same as a casual friendship relationship where one could expect to see snapshots of friends and family on your page, and every body else's page as well.  A business relationship should always be treated as mutually respectful.


----------



## ClickAddict (Aug 9, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I'm very social-media unsavvy, but IMO posting to a client's personal facebook page is inappropriate, both from a social and from a business point of view.




I dont think he was saying he was posting to the clients personal page, but to his own facebook business page. That's the same as mounting them up on your wall at your studio or in the window for passerby's to see.  Most contracts have a clause for marketing usage.  Nothing wrong with it as long as the client is aware.  Most wedding and portrait photographers in my area post their clients galleries online.  (I'm sure there are some that dont get posted as well)


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2016)

You're right.  I mis-read the OPs question.  My apologies.  Then in response to that, I would say after the client has reviewed their proofs and made their selections.  In my experience the images that we as photographers like and those that our clients like, are often totally different.  Even though you may not think it's the best image, you want one(s) that the clients will compliment rather than saying, "I wish he hadn't posted* that* picture!"


----------



## HassanChop (Aug 9, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You're right.  I mis-read the OPs question.  My apologies.  Then in response to that, I would say after the client has reviewed their proofs and made their selections.  In my experience the images that we as photographers like and those that our clients like, are often totally different.  Even though you may not think it's the best image, you want one(s) that the clients will compliment rather than saying, "I wish he hadn't posted* that* picture!"



Yes, I was talking about posting on my photography page and not theirs.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 9, 2016)

the answer, ironically enough, lies within  your contract, which, if anything like ours was, spells out *exactly* what the client was to receive, how they were to receive it, when abouts they would receive it, and what _*both *_parties could do with the pictures taken. 
while we were very liberal with what we allowed our clients to do with their photos, our contracts always stated that we held copyrights to all the pictures we took and that we had the right to use those pictures for advertising/promotional purposes in whatever medium we wanted.  
(it also prohibited the clients from using the photos for any commercial applications, but thats off topic)

sometimes we would post photos to our FB business page, but usually we would discuss this with the clients first in case they didn't want certain, or any, pictures seen until a certain time. our contract stated we had the *right *to post to our page if we wanted to, but its in everyone's best interest to work with the clients and make them as happy as possible. 
when the clients were ok with it, we would post few low-res watermarked pictures on our FB page with the clients tagged in it, just to create a little buzz and excitement about the full package coming, and so they could see we were making progress with their pictures.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 9, 2016)

http://asmp.org did a webinar on using social media; I don't know if they'll offer another one on that topic (it was no cost, didn't have to be a member). Get informed and learn what to do. And look at the Terms even on Facebook and think about what photos you're posting and how they might be used.


----------



## KmH (Aug 9, 2016)

Embedded Metadata Initiative

Photo Attorney


----------



## fmw (Aug 17, 2016)

I would send small sample images by email.  I would never post a client's image anywhere on the internet.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 17, 2016)

My contract states that I'm allowed to use the images to promote my business, so I regularly post some of their pretty photos on my Facebook, Instagram, and Pinterest.  I actually have people emailed and wonder why they don't see it on my FB.  LOL 

I usually send them about 5 sneak peek images the morning after the wedding, and also letting them know that I will be posting the images on all of my social network accounts.  I also tag them so friends and family can see them.  So far, people seem to think it's an honor to get posted on my pages.  I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 17, 2016)

DUH? Let me think "SOCIAL" Media. Key word being SOCIAL. I can see marketing but not conducting BUSINESS!!!
on social media.


----------



## randymckown (Sep 2, 2016)

Ask yourself who are my potential clients and when are they on Facebook ( or any other medium ) .. If you're uploading senior pictures and want to target other teens then don't post at noon during the school week or at 8pm on a Saturday night. Choose a time when more of them will be more likely to engage the post right away .. that's when you post and tag .. now when potential clients see your FB Timeline they see .. you post something and get a ton of comments within minutes .. wow you must be popular .. I should hire you. 

As for when .. as in before or after an actual print order has been made ... I say after. I don't do sneak peeks before an ordering session. I want the initial OMG wow factor to be experience when they are sitting in front of a big projection of themselves getting ready to bust out a credit card because they want to buy as many as they can. I don't want them sitting at home going OMG I love these !!! and then a week later coming in after the new has worn off and ordering a basic package.


----------

